# New Photography Competition Website!



## GreatPhotoRace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello TPF!

I'd like to alert you that GreatPhotoRace is opening its doors!  We're a new kind of photography competition that is centered around today's hottest topics with twist in that we offer rewards for the best photos.  The opening topic is "A-Nation-In-Celebration."  So TPF, go out, grab your cameras, and submit your best celebration photo.  Check it out at:

GreatPhotoRace.com - A weekly online photography competition surrounding today's hottest topics with a prize pool for the best photos!

Here's a taste of what has been submitted so far:

Honoring our soldiers who have deployed; the bonding of two brothers showing the connection we have in our own nation and the pride we represent. - GreatPhotoRace.com
Sparks Flying. A shot of my son's hand waving a sparkler at night a couple of years ago. - GreatPhotoRace.com
A parade of heroes. - GreatPhotoRace.com
Stand Proud! - GreatPhotoRace.com

Hope to see you there!

*Why did you start GPR?

*Like many on this forum, I am an amateur photographer.  I want to improve my skill but at the same time, I don't want to just shoot random things.  I wanted to shoot photos with meaning and context.  It gives me a sense of purpose whenever I use my camera.  Enter GPR.  A place where there is a new weekly topic that is pre-selected by the community the week prior.  And to make it even better, I want to reward those who go out and create these amazing photos, by offering a modest amount of money to the photos that are upvoted (our term "boosted) the most that week.  I want to give photographers of all skill levels an opportunity to create photos that are not only of great technical merit, but of also contextual and relevant merit.  It's all about capturing these moments, and I want to capture the moments of today's world by allowing users to vote on the topics of what they want to shoot.
*
How does it work?

*It's very simple!  Just go to the page, find the latest topic, sign up, shoot an awesome photo, and submit it!  Then check out some of the other entries posted and boost the ones you like.  Then go to the next-week page and suggest a topic for next week.   It's very easy and fun!*

What are the terms as far as photo copyrights and licensing?

*GPR only asks that you grant us permission to display the image on the site and to be able to use it in any promotional materials used to promote the website (e.g. business cards to spread the word.)  We do not ask that you give us the copyright or anything.  We're wholly interested in seeing great photos shot in context of whatever the community chooses.  If a newspaper or blogger or some entity outside contacts you to license the photos, even better! We hope to give all photographers an avenue to expose their greatest works.


----------

